# 2018 Laser Swamp!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is going to look wicked awesome in the darkness.


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

https://youtu.be/xY2ZLa93PBg


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Are you using a ground fogger?


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

I have 1 400 watt with a timer remote, I might use 2 400 watt machines that way I guarantee plenty of fog. With 1 machine you obviously have that down time while it heats back up.

I looked into a haze machine but then I saw that froggys fog had a home haunt laser swamp kit that just used the 2 400 watt machines, which is way cheaper. So I borrowed that idea!


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh nice! I plan on using a 1000watt fogger.


----------



## michellepapp (Sep 7, 2018)

Ok so after going to my local amusement park for fright fest I saw the laser lights in the fog and I’m in love! I just have no clue where to get the lights. Could you help a girl out plz.


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Personally, I got mine off of eBay. If you type in “58 Industrial 532nm 50mW Green Laser LINE Module/with power adapt and bracket” you should see a bunch of results for lasers that should work. Hope that helps


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hopefully you can get the lasers in time! I reccomend 6, 4 just isn't quite enough but ok if on a budget. Mine off Ebay took way over a month to arrive...


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, that looks awesome, looks like swamp water


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Did you have to difuse the beam in anyway to get such decent spread? I've got a couple lasers here, but only get a pointer type beam from them


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

Special lasers... shoot out in a spread like a line.


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

What’s the size of the room you’re doing this in? I bought 6, but I have quite a lot of area to cover.


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

^^Sorry I forgot you answered that in the first post. I’m going for a room slightly bigger, so I’m hoping the lasers will still give the same effect.


----------



## Eli2018 (Oct 23, 2018)

That’s awesome- are you able to get the same effect without it being completely enclosed? Like outdoors with maybe a low wall around the perimeter?


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

Maybe if there was 0 wind...


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm toying with the idea of putting something like this together this year. Did this hold up well with people walking through? Any wind to contend with?


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Used this for a party last year. It was indoors but worked perfectly. Id imagine even outdoors, as long as the lawyers are mounted well there shouldn’t be a prob. The fog would be your main issue.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes, fog is definitely an issue. It always seems to be around 80 or so Halloween week here, and we get some good breezes. I've learned to tie everything down with rebar (and I mean everything!).


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

I put those fishing line weights clamped on the bottoms of my entrance and exit fabrick (landscaping weed barrier) to help the fog stay inside if the wind started blowing.
On Halloween day I actually built handrails with 4x4s and rope for each side. This was key in my opinion because it prevented people from touching the lasers and scenery and also felt safer. Kids definitely tried to touch everything still. I also had someone in a camo swamp suite in the tent scaring people and keeping them moving.
Some people won't go through so it's a good idea to have an alternative route also... Awesome effect but takes good timing to prevent backups on a busy night!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I think I'll have the tent exiting into a tunnel of spider webs we are building over the frame of a temporary garage. The tunnel then leads to our steps and porch that will also be encased in webbing. This way only one end of the end is exposed to the elements. Maybe also surrounding the base with an extra layer of black plastic would help. 

I agree on the path. I ended up making the path through my cemetary include fencing because people kept walking into the middle of my props dragging electrical cords, etc... along with them.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I think I'll have the tent exiting into a tunnel of spider webs we are building over the frame of a temporary garage. The tunnel then leads to our steps and porch that will also be encased in webbing. This way only one end of the end is exposed to the elements. Maybe also surrounding the base with an extra layer of black plastic would help. 

I agree on the path. I ended up making the path through my cemetary include fencing because people kept walking into the middle of my props dragging electrical cords, etc... along with them.


----------

